# UberFuzz w/ quick phone video demo



## Danbieranowski (Aug 23, 2020)

Built this out for a friend of mine. What a great sounding circuit. That tone switch is more effective than any other tone switch I’ve flipped! Replaced the 2sc828 transistors with 2n5088 (had to adjust pin out to match the originals but this wasn’t too bad w/ a little heat shrink on the middle leg to prevent shorts). Replaced the OA90 diodes with 1n34a. Not the cleanest build ever but give me a break there’s like 1000 electrolytic caps lol. Video is just the iPhone mic, but you’ll get the idea of what it sounds like.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Aug 23, 2020)

Good job, sounds great indeed!


----------



## Gordo (Aug 25, 2020)

Blistering.  I really enjoy your videos.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Aug 25, 2020)

Gordo said:


> Blistering.  I really enjoy your videos.


Thank you!


----------



## Barry (Aug 25, 2020)

Bad Ass


----------

